# Hello... I'm new :o)



## RogersMa (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi all, 

Just wanted to introduce myself & my buns... Mr & Mrs Roger, a giant french lop & standard rex. Mr Roger was brought home today & the bonding is going quite well so far... :w00t:

Bit of thumping going on from Mr (Frenchie) & he is a bit timid, but hoping with lots of TLC he will be as tame as Mrs is 

xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to pet forums, I would love to see piccys of your buns if you get a moment, there are loads of rabbit owners on here so Im sure you'll love it.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. And WOW what handsome bunnies


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh thanks for the pic, completely agree with Niki, they are stunning.


----------



## RogersMa (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you both  I really want to put them in my signature all nicely like you both have. How do you do it? X


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RogersMa said:


> Thank you both  I really want to put them in my signature all nicely like you both have. How do you do it? X


If you click onto our signature pics it will take you to the site, its free to use and join, then come back here and go into edit profile, then the signature option, you copy the code off that site onto the signature box and hey presto .


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi welcome to the forum! Lush bunnies, I hope the bonding goes perfect


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi, and welcome. I'm quite new here too but find it strangly addictive.

I'll give you a tip .... they all like photo's. Lots of them!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  I am a BIG lop fan as you will see, and yours is beautiful!
The little rex is beautiful aswell!

*Heidi*


----------



## RogersMa (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks all, hope my sig worked? xxxxx


----------



## RogersMa (Jun 26, 2011)

Grrr it won't let me... keeps saying invalid file...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Which code did you copy, there is one that says html code and one that says image code, its the image code that you need to copy.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Beautiful buns  Ive just hung up my coat of breeding frenchies. Such lovely buns


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi - I'm new too....but this forum is great; very supportive and friendly. 

I inherited a bunny a fortnight ago - as a complete bunny novice! - and the advice I've gained here has been invaluable!

Lovely pictures - looking foward to more! I'm still trying to get a siggy and more photos sorted, too...


----------



## RogersMa (Jun 26, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Which code did you copy, there is one that says html code and one that says image code, its the image code that you need to copy.


Sorry for the late reply  I had a go at copying both and it keeps saying invalid file  boo.

Had a go at adding a few pics for you though, love looking at pics of buns 

I really want a lionhead to complete my little gang but want to wait until they are fully bonded (and we have a bigger place:w00t:

xx


----------



## RogersMa (Jun 26, 2011)

Meant to comment on the pic of the rabbit harness, absolutely rubbish! Mrs roger hates it!!!!! tried it on once and only once for that pic and never again, she roams where she wants lol xx:001_tongue:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

welcome to the addiction!!!!!


----------

